# Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (2/2/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(27-17) @* *Miami Heat* *(28-18)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 5:00 pm PT, 8:00 pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *American Airlines Arena*, Miami, Florida

Cleveland plays the Heat on the second night of their back-to-back. Miami will be well-rested and ready to go. They’re currently enjoying a 3-game winning streak. When Cleveland beat Miami at home, it was a close game in which the Heat made a big comeback. What was once a blow out, suddenly turned into a heartpounding game. This time around, playing in Miami’s backyard, we’ll need to avoid being buried early. Cleveland has a 7-game winning streak going, their confidence is high and they’re finding their stride just in time for this game. Varejao continues to make heady plays, Sasha continues to grow and things are looking good. Go Cavs!


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Nothing easy about this one. We must play some of our best ball if we want to win. I like the way the team is playing as a team right now and I hope it keeps going verses Miami. Its tough to beat good teams on the road but this could be a real statement game if the Cavs can come back home with a W.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

We play them on saturday, hopefully you guys can soften them a bit for us. Good Luck.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*SI.com | Cavs forward in hospital with facial abscess*












> *Cavs forward in hospital with facial abscess*
> 
> *CLEVELAND (AP) -* Cavaliers forward Ira Newble remained hospitalized Wednesday and was being treated for a facial abscess, the second medical setback for him this season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Miami has been off since Monday, Cavs will be playing their 4th game in 5 nights....

Donyell/DJ will have to be on their game if we want to pull this one out.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

This will be a loss second of a back to back then ends on the road versus a good team. It will be a close game but we'll run out of gas at the end


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Yeah I think the Heat are going to take it to us tomorrow. I still can't believe we beat the Nets though. I thought we'd never beat them. So who knows. I think most of us are just trying to not get too high about this win streak, so that the next losing streak won't hurt. Because YOU KNOW it will happen.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*



Pioneer10 said:


> This will be a loss second of a back to back then ends on the road versus a good team. It will be a close game but we'll run out of gas at the end


 So much optimism it hurts. I think they can do it. aka, i hope they can do it.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

We Cleveland fans are a pessimistic group. I think that if LeBron is on his game and Sasha comes to play like yesterday (of course everyone else will need to show up as well) and we keep Wade from running amock we definitely have a chance. I think Z can do reasonably well against Shaq. and the people that normally kill us are the roll players here so I think we can do it, but at their place and on the tail end of a back to back is going to be tough.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Abscess behind Newble's latest abscence*












> *Abscess behind Newble’s latest absence*
> 
> Thursday, February 02, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Miami Heat Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## Sammysummer (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

This game could be won or lost on the three point line. Shaq and Ilgauskas are gonna do their battling down low thing, and I'm sure the Heat are going to be very focused on stopping Lebron. But if Donyell Marshall and Damon Jones are hitting their shots, it's going to put a lot of points on the board and make things very interesting.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

I really think the kicker is what we do against A. Walker. His looked slow and old out their at times, and hopefully with Gooden/AV's energy we can explore that weakness.

Also if we get plenty of screen and roles with LBJ/Zydrunas that will make shaq work. As you saw in the game last night they put a stat up their for the top 5 active foul leaders. And Shaq was 3rd with about 1,100 career fould (lol). So i say we go at him and make him play some defense and make that a growing total of around 1,106.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

I could see the Wild Thing drawing alot of charges tonight. With Shaq lowering that big shoulder and D. Wade flying through the lane out of control I could see AV spending alot of the time on his back. ( in a good way)


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*



> We Cleveland fans are a pessimistic group.


Yah, i know. Ill just name a few cleveland occurances that have made me never look to the future before the future is the present, and never be to optimistic. 

THE DRIVE
JOHN ELWAY
THE FUMBLE
KEVIN MACK'
THE SHOT
MICHEAL JORDON
THE DROP
NORTHCUTT
95' WS
GM 7
97' WS
11TH INNING
LAST TWO CAVS SEASON
MISSING THE PLAYOFFS BY A COMBINED .5 GAMES


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

The defense early on has looked terrible.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Gooden thinks he is Lebron sometimes


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Bad call. That was not a offensive foul at all

oh, my where is the d


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Coach Brown is letting us play through this difficult stretch. I hope this strategy doesn't backfire.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Oh, oh, Z is down.

shaq hurt him

oh no


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Looks like Z dislocate his finger. Thats not good


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Gooden is doing a great job on shaq


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

We'll have to go smaller and quicker. Let's hope we don't get burned badly on defense or it won't work.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

very nice pass by d. jones. Good that he saw that someone was open rather then taking the 3


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

We aren't playing worth a lick, so being 6 points down isn't terrible all things considered.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

hey Remy, do you know how long paypal takes on your first time, when using bank account, rather then a credit card??????????

becuase i donated yesterday and it still hasnt went threw


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

^ It went through nearly immediately for me. You should send a PM to an administrator. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

The Heat are taking it to Pavlovic. Lay any type of screen on him and he's done. When will the Cavs adjust?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Cleveland trails by 9 at the end of the first quarter (15-24).


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*



remy23 said:


> ^ It went through nearly immediately for me. You should send a PM to an administrator. I'm sorry to hear that.


 I did

Does paypal take longer the first time?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

We can't find a way to score, and Lebron is about ready for his second quarter break, meanwhile the Heat are about to get on fire.

Not totally suprised right now. Another one of those games where we're going to play from behind all game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*



CHKNWANG321 said:


> I did
> 
> Does paypal take longer the first time?


I'm not sure. Some people do experience delays but it's usually reliable and near-instaneous. If this happens in the future (whether you use paypal for some online bidding or other thing) and it occurs again, I'd be concerned. A few members on this site have had delays. So it's not entirely unheard of.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Just as I thought. Z dislocate his finger


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Zydrunas dislocated his finger (X-rays negative) and his return is questionable for tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Did Sasha forget how to play defense tonight? He's not staying in front of anyone out there.
This is going to be ugly.

On the plus side, we may see Marty Vicious tonight.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

20-0 run

wow


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

OMG we r gittin it handed 2 us, LeBron takeover time!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Martynas has to play tonight. There's no reason for him not to.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

This is ugly. I dont know if i can watch long enough to see Martynas come in


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Marty could be getting a lot of time tonight. Hell, you might as well stick him in there now. He's a shot maker.

It's a mix of being stone cold and miami playing good defense. And it's ravaged our defense, because now guys are just thinking about scoring, and not getting stops.

This is one of those games you just go home and forget about.

Lebron is killing his field goal percentage tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

I wonder if the team was out late last night in addition to playing the nets?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

^ Are the Cavs *that* notorious for partying as a team? I thought it was just Drew for the most part.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

They are just letting miami drive. Its like they close their eyes and just say " I bet i can play defense without looking"


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*



CHKNWANG321 said:


> They are just letting miami drive. Its like they close their eyes and just say " I bet i can play defense without looking"


haha.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

We just need to stop playing on TNT; we never win. I dont even want to watch the halftime show. Barkley is a douch bag


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Since we usually play bad on TNT, it always means Barkley has the right to joke on us for the night. "They're pretenders, Ernie!"


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Nice play by Varajao


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Hey if we can get into the half under 20, I would consider it a minor miracle.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Down by 19. "DO YOU BELIEVE"


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Cleveland trails by 19 at halftime (33-52).

The last minute was decent but the rest of the quarter was a historical collapse.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

So here comes Chuck ripping us about how we aren't this and aren't that. Sigh.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

I would love to come out with a 20 point run, and shut those TNT biatches up


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*



CHKNWANG321 said:


> I would love to come out with a 20 point run, and shut those TNT biatches up


Yeah but if we do that they won't recant anything. By then they'll be talking about the next game.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

18 down


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

16, ok we may have a chance if we can get somekinda streak going


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Nice play by Aleksander "sasha" pavlovic


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

The boys need to keep fighting. 13 point hole.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Down by 13


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

WOW. wade just attacked Z. lol


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Looks like wade got his diamonds chipped. LOL


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Poor Wade. I hope he's okay and able to come back into the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Get it at or under 10 going into the fourth.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

down by 11. Pavy is making some good shots.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Damn. i hate shaq. He is going to kill all our big men. :O


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Jeezus. Shaq is going to kill Andy out there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Shaq picks up his 4th foul. Varejao takes one for the team.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

And 1. possible could be back to 11.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

ooooooooooooooooh boy. 9 point game. This seems like a nightly occurance. 

here is chknwang's key to wins. 

play bad + come back= win


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Jason Williams talking to Varejao.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

horrible call on pavy


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Cleveland trails by 11 at the end of the third quarter (64-75).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Just got to grit our teeth and do it now. I don't know if we've got enough gas in the tank to get over the hump. It's not like the Heat have been doing anything for a quarter, so I'm sure they'll have plenty of energy for the end of this.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Varejao is mixing it up with everyone in this league.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*



CHKNWANG321 said:


> horrible call on pavy


Plays like that further illustrate how charging calls have changed in the league. You don't even have to be set these days - guys can be moving step for step with you and slide in front of you while still moving. And the call goes on you. It's such an inconsistent call these days, I'm always holding my breath on perimeter contact.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Every game Andy seems to play more and more.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Mourning is killing us right now. Literally. He's going to seriously hurt somebody the way he is playing.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

game over


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Ran out of gas.

Let's see some Marty time.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

oo, that was a nasty oop


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

That would be crazy if mike wilks just starting hitting 3 by 3 by 3. and led us to a win. 

single handedly


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

well, everything seems to have fallen apart..


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Is zhizi Wang still on the HEAT. maybe we can see him


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

It's getting very ugly out there.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Yeah the Cavs are getting laughed out of the building now. Might be good to remember this the next time they play the Heat. Maybe they won't come out slow then.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Marty!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Marty is in the game!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

His arms are longer than I thought.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Martyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Give Marty Da Rock!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Run a play and give Marty the damn ball!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Doesn't look like he's going to get a touch on offense. He definitely does need strength, but he looks agile out there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Miami 101, Cleveland 73*


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

Marty in game = loss = me not happy


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

We were simply a tired team tonight -4 games in what 5-6 nights? No biggie, you'll have these games every once in awhile

Didn't like Riley keeping his starters in for another 2-3 minutes against our bench guys: not very classy there - nobody was going for anything special


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*



Pioneer10 said:


> Didn't like Riley keeping his starters in for another 2-3 minutes against our bench guys: not very classy there - nobody was going for anything special


Riley has said himself, he'd rather be sitting courtside enjoying the show......it was a great show tonight, so he kept the show going! anyone who likes basketball enjoyed that mid-4th quarter performance by the Heat, it was like an early all-star game preview! 

I'll say it again, even with Hughes, and both teams at full strength, I can't see how a series would go past 5-6 games. Too many advantages in the Heat's favor against the Cavs. I doubt you fall off to the 6th or 7th seed, so it'd be highly unlikely we'd ever meet......see ya in a month!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*

I didn't take this loss too hard, since it's the back-end of a back-to-back against one of the top 4-5 teams in the league. And they played great, great ball. 

I have to say though; Varejao is the ****ing man. I love this guy. The Cavs seriously need his presense as an all-purpose forward.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Riley has said himself, he'd rather be sitting courtside enjoying the show......it was a great show tonight, so he kept the show going! anyone who likes basketball enjoyed that mid-4th quarter performance by the Heat, it was like an early all-star game preview!
> 
> I'll say it again, even with Hughes, and both teams at full strength, I can't see how a series would go past 5-6 games. Too many advantages in the Heat's favor against the Cavs. I doubt you fall off to the 6th or 7th seed, so it'd be highly unlikely we'd ever meet......see ya in a month!


 Well, I didnt think it was classy to let the starters continue, but whatever. That move by Dwayne Wade was absolutely jaw dropping. I guess that was worth it to see. I think we could beat the Heat. We just diddnt have it in us tonight. When we got it back to 9 we just had no more enerrgy in the tank. 

Oh, and your sig sucks the big one


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*



Pioneer10 said:


> Didn't like Riley keeping his starters in for another 2-3 minutes against our bench guys: not very classy there - nobody was going for anything special


I thought this was bull**** as well. The Heat players were running around celebrating like they won the damn championship running the score up on our scrubs.

I hope our guys remember that.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> I thought this was bull**** as well. The Heat players were running around celebrating like they won the damn championship running the score up on our scrubs.
> 
> I hope our guys remember that.


 if you were up by 25+, I would guarantee the same reaction from Damon Jones (probably hopping with the 3 fingers back down the court) or LeBron after a big dunk...

nobody was trying to show anyone up, Riley did what he did for whatever reason...I don't see how you can make a case about a guy who's proved to be a great, classy coach over the past 2 1/2 decades


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> if you were up by 25+, I would guarantee the same reaction from Damon Jones (probably hopping with the 3 fingers back down the court) or LeBron after a big dunk...
> 
> nobody was trying to show anyone up, Riley did what he did for whatever reason...I don't see how you can make a case about a guy who's proved to be a great, classy coach over the past 2 1/2 decades


 All I know is we had our bench guys in from 6 minutes on and the Heat starters were all in till the at least the 3 minute mark. OBTW the Heat were up 20 as well. I'm not sure how anyone would describe this as a classy move. It's not like Wade was going for 50 or 60.

Enjoy the win but the record of teams playing there 4th game in 5 nights is something like *19-115*. I wouldn't draw too many conclusions from this


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 02/03/2006 | Weary Cavs dissolve under extreme Heat*












> *Weary Cavs dissolve under extreme Heat*
> *Miami overwhelms. Ilgauskas injures finger*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


May the King and his men remember last night. And seek to avenge what transpired as they return to Miami on March 12th.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Heat crashes Cavs' slumber party*












> _LeBron James scored 29 points in a losing effort against the Heat on Thursday night._
> 
> *Heat crashes Cavs’ slumber party*
> *Miami’s 22-0 run early is too much to overcome*
> ...


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> if you were up by 25+, I would guarantee the same reaction from Damon Jones (probably hopping with the 3 fingers back down the court) or LeBron after a big dunk...
> 
> nobody was trying to show anyone up, Riley did what he did for whatever reason...I don't see how you can make a case about a guy who's proved to be a great, classy coach over the past 2 1/2 decades


 Knowone was trying to show anyone up. Do you honestly believe that


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

You've gotta understand. The reverse of this game happened in December. Miami came into Cleveland on their 4th game in 5 nights and Cleveland shot the lights out too. Buried them early. Sure Miami made a push near the end (like Cleveland did), but they wanted to send a message to the Cavs and the world last night.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

DBurks2818 said:


> You've gotta understand. The reverse of this game happened in December. Miami came into Cleveland on their 4th game in 5 nights and Cleveland shot the lights out too. Buried them early. Sure Miami made a push near the end (like Cleveland did), but they wanted to send a message to the Cavs and the world last night.


 If you're message is the Heat first-stringers scan put on a show against our scrubs, I'm pretty we sure we got that.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

lol, yah.

I hope the whole world realized that it was just mIke wilks and allan henderson out there


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*



Pioneer10 said:


> All I know is we had our bench guys in from 6 minutes on and the Heat starters were all in till the at least the 3 minute mark. OBTW the Heat were up 20 as well. I'm not sure how anyone would describe this as a classy move. It's not like Wade was going for 50 or 60.
> 
> Enjoy the win but the record of teams playing there 4th game in 5 nights is something like *19-115*. I wouldn't draw too many conclusions from this



Dwade didnt come back until 8 minutes left in the 4th...I would have been upset if Riley pulled the guys. Our starters havent had much time together at all this year with the injuries. Jwill doesnt practice and this was a good time to get them a few minutes together (Jwill came off the bench earlier). Lebron etc left with 5:20 and we pulled our starters with just over 3 minutes. 2 minutes is not a big deal.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game #45: Cavs @ Heat (1/2/2006)*



maswe12 said:


> Dwade didnt come back until 8 minutes left in the 4th...I would have been upset if Riley pulled the guys. Our starters havent had much time together at all this year with the injuries. Jwill doesnt practice and this was a good time to get them a few minutes together (Jwill came off the bench earlier). Lebron etc left with 5:20 and we pulled our starters with just over 3 minutes. 2 minutes is not a big deal.


 we had 3 starters vs. the Cavs 2 when the air-show began...

JWill has reason to be out there, he's a "starter", but u know what I mean...he's trying to get some rust off of him.

Shaq and Wade, I don't know why they were out there. If I'm a coach, I pull my guys not for the sake of sending home a statement, but to avoid injuries. Wade had that weakside block around that time and hit the deck hard, that could cost the Heat BIG TIME. But can you really question a guy like Coach Riley on this decision? I don't think so...


----------

